# Need help coming up with a SA stocklist



## CMN (Mar 24, 2011)

I want to do a rather peaceful active SA tank and I'm wondering if I'm over doing it - this tank prior was a single specimen tank thus why I'm not sure if I'm over doing it with a community.

Tank size is 160g 72"x 20"x 25"- filtration is Rena XP3 + Fluval FX5 - this take also has a Coralife 18w UV

Here's what I've been thinking about...

6-9 Geophagus Red Head Tapajos
1-2 largish school of tetras (thinking about 10 to each school - trying to find what tetras school the best so if someone has an opinion(s) on which type please post. Or maybe just one really large school of tetra?)
4-5 Anglefish
5-6 Cory Cats

And that was it - I was playing with the idea of adding some Bolivan Rams or one Acaras but wasn't sure how they would play with the Geos. The Anglefish I figure would stay near the top of the tank and would stay out of the Geo's way completely. Maybe I should up the number of the Cory Cats?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It's a big tank. You have lots of options. You will definitely want to choose some of the larger tetras. I would leave off the Angels - too slow moving for the Geos, and I do believe they will be picked on even though I've never kept them together.


----------



## bostonjon1 (Aug 1, 2012)

have 4 acaras with 2 geos in my 90...play fine together


----------



## CMN (Mar 24, 2011)

cichlidaholic said:


> It's a big tank. You have lots of options. You will definitely want to choose some of the larger tetras. I would leave off the Angels - too slow moving for the Geos, and I do believe they will be picked on even though I've never kept them together.


Have any thoughts on a good schooling tetra or what would look more impressive - one large group of tetra or two decent sized groups and a larger school of cory cats?

As for the Angels I was thinking (perhaps incorrectly) that for the most part they would stick to the upper region of the tank where the geos would be near the bottom.



bostonjon1 said:


> have 4 acaras with 2 geos in my 90...play fine together


Anything else in the 90? What type of Acaras?


----------



## JoeE (Jun 11, 2012)

I would think the angelfish would be fine, personally. Like you said, they don't really occupy the same territory as the geos, and orange heads are a very peaceful species anyway. I have a Severum and Festivum in my orange head tank and everyone gets along, though I kind of wish I had gone with angels. That said, I wouldn't stock any acaras, since you're going to have a pretty large group of orange heads in that tank.

Cories are a bit of a risk. I'm about ready to attempt this myself and I'm not at all convinced it is a good idea. The geos, when they get big enough, will turn over every grain of sand (you're using sand, right) in that tank looking for food and may deny food access to the cories. Additionally, the local breeder I got mine from recently had an adult orange head eat a cory. It doesn't seem to be a very common occurence but it can happen. But on the other hand, you have a really big tank.

You have a lot of options for tetras - lemons, serpae, colombians, diamonds, skirt, black phantom...there are a ton of tetras that will do fine in your tank. I might do a single school of 20, since I prefer the visual cue of one school and you already will have some contrast in your tank with the angelfish.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I'd say no to angels for sure. No rams, No Acaras, (not because it wouldnt work) Corys ok. Tetra's from my experience its a 50/50. I just re-homed last week a school of buenos aires tetras from one of my geo tanks cause their fast movement stressed them out, and would not get over being nervous to come to the surface to eat, but i also put the geo's in that tank after the tetras were in. So maybe if they became comfortable with coming to the surface eating for a little period of time before adding tetras your success will work. Some of my geo's in other tanks dont mind smaller tetras species like serpae, and neons. Buenos aires are larger.

I wouldn't add anything else though. 6-9 red heads will be great as the only large fish in that tank, and allowed to have control of the substrate as well. They do get a decent size as adults. They grow slow, but long term they get a decent bulk. I have one male pushing 8" @ 1 1/2" thick @ 4/5 years old. They are awesome beautiful fish, and really show their true selves of allowed to rule the tank. You will fall in love with that species. My 2 cents


----------



## Snowman102 (Dec 24, 2012)

Great you have the room and budget for such a huge tank, in my opinion  The corys should be fine, I would go for some larger cories, like barbatus or brochis, maybe skunks. As for tetras, a school of columbians, diamonds, lemons, serpae, rosy, red eye, etc. Avoid skinnier tetras such as neons, cardinals, and glowlights. Or maybe go for some silver dollars, like 8 or so. Don't forget plecos, like clown peckolias or bristlenoses. Maybe try as some heros in there, too.

Just my 2 cents, Jack :thumb:


----------



## CMN (Mar 24, 2011)

Instead of Angelfish what about hatchets? They mostly stay at the top don't they? School of those, of a nice colored (larger body) tetra, cories and the red heads.


----------



## FanOfSkynyrd (Nov 25, 2012)

I think cories would be fine too.

What about severums?? Not sure if they get along with the Geo's though.

As far a tetras go...my recommendation is black skirt/widows. I picked up a school of 10, they are a decent size...not too small, not too big. They school decently. Great fish so far in my 90gal with 2 blue acaras, 1 rokteil severum, rams, and a BN pleco.


----------



## CMN (Mar 24, 2011)

I must admit, Rapps has some beautiful Tapajos Severums in stock right now that are just gorgeous that I have been eyeing up.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Rapps had amazing stock. Jeff is great to deal with.


----------



## CMN (Mar 24, 2011)

Been buying from Rapps for several years now, the only thing is that his red heads are rather small right now. I know of another quality supplier that has some 3" red heads but he only has 6. So if I only do tetra, cory and red head I may want to go with slightly more then 6. However if I do just buy those 6 at 3" then maybe I could justify buying 1 of those severums from Rapps (if you haven't yet, should check out the picture of them...they are so gorgeous).

6 Red Heads
1 Severum
15-20 Tetra (thinking Congo)
15-20 Corys


----------



## JoeE (Jun 11, 2012)

Jeff Rapps' tapajos Severum is goregeous. I don't have the tank space and I'm having a tough time restraining myself.


----------



## CMN (Mar 24, 2011)

JoeE said:


> Jeff Rapps' tapajos Severum is goregeous. I don't have the tank space and I'm having a tough time restraining myself.


Tell me about it, I'm trying to imagine how more then 1 would work in this tank because they are just so sexy.


----------



## CMN (Mar 24, 2011)

CMN said:


> JoeE said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff Rapps' tapajos Severum is goregeous. I don't have the tank space and I'm having a tough time restraining myself.
> ...


Just pulled the trigger - 6 x 2-2.25" geo. red heads + 1 x 3" male Rio Maica to deliver the week of the 11th.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Right on. Amazing fish. You'll be very happy with them


----------



## evenstar (Mar 4, 2013)

You will not be disappointed with Jeff Rapps 'Rio Maica' severums. I got a pair a couple months ago and within two weeks of having them they spawned for the first time. Unfortunately I could not keep the female as the pair were just too aggressive with the other fish when they had eggs. I wanted to give them their own tank but I just did not have the money to do so at the time. I kept the male and he is so beautiful!! He is in with some orange head tapajos juvies, dicrossus and a couple angelfish. I don't remember how to put pics on here otherwise I would show a pic of him. Anyways, hope you enjoy yours as much as I do mine!!! He is definitely a keeper.


----------



## CMN (Mar 24, 2011)

Have to try to post a pic! I get my order next Tuesday as I wanted to change out substrate and re-arrange the decor and I'm at the edge of my seat waiting for these guys to come in.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Being juvies they wont be as colorful as adults obviously, but man will they color up good as they mature. Their tail extensions are nice too. Yes add pics.


----------



## CMN (Mar 24, 2011)

Got them in this morning, took an early and long lunch to get them home. By the time I got back home in the evening you could tell that the Geo's had already began sifting through the sand as the entire tank had those little sunken in areas - pretty cool. The Sev thinks he's a Geo too as he's been hanging out with them the entire time so I have a school of lemon tetras (only 8 but going to get more this week) and a school of Geosev


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, they dig like crazy lol. I find they love their reflection more then most to. Just be weary of large schools around GEOS. Sometimes they make them nervous if they are really active tetras.


----------

